

Show HN: NEXTADDRESS - Prescreen tenants and book rental showings - madoublet
http://nextaddress.us/

======
madoublet
NEXTADDRESS is a side project I have been working on to improve my own
personal experience as a first time landlord. I could not find a good tool to
pre-screen renters and book showings without phone calls. If you are
interested in testing the app and giving me feedback, send me an email at
matt@matthewsmith.com.

